# First good grow/late journal



## stinkyelements (Feb 26, 2010)

So I should have started a journal from the start but I didnt know how well things would play out for me and didnt consider it or know i could, I was new to MP, until I figured out how I was going to work this. After all the bumps in the road and learning I've had, thanks to MP, I am now about 3 weeks into flower with my mother plant and 10 clones that were in flower for a cpl weeks under fluoros only until I got them under the HPS with the mother 2 wks ago. Things are looking nice now and I wanted to share. I cant get pics now but will have some nice ones up tomorrow if anyone is interested. Thanks everyone on MP!:ccc:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 26, 2010)

So whatcha' growing Stinky? Can I call you Stinky? Always wanted to call someone Stinky hehehehehe :hubba:


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey OHC, Yea Stinky works  I like that.

Some are clones from a cali kush, and the others i believe are from a diesel strain hybrid, not positive about that one it was free.......


----------



## Aldebaran (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll be Looking in on the Progress, good luck!!!


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice to have ya Aldebaran


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 27, 2010)

Bring on the pics Stinky !:watchplant:


----------



## zem (Feb 27, 2010)

waiting for some pics


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 27, 2010)

My camera is not too great but heres a few, im just going to throw some pics up as they progress from here.


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for droppin in zem


----------



## 420benny (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like she is going to get real stinky, Stinky-lol


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

beautiful looks frosty!


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks 420Benny, Oh she is:hubba:

2Dog- Thanks for stoppin by, yea shes gettin nice and frosty now


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking good Stinky...glad to see some buddage after all the problems you were haveing!  Hang on...the ride just started!


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 27, 2010)

LF- Glad you stopped by, Thanks for some of your words and help along the way.......Its been a bumpy road


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 27, 2010)

Im still going to need all the support I can get, to get through this to the end!!!!:aok:


----------



## twreck12 (Mar 1, 2010)

:bong2: Nice Pics


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh yeah!!
:aok: Lookin good Stinky!! :aok:
More bud porn!!-lol

You can do it buddy! :aok:

Gb


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, good to have you on board geezer, there will be more soon


----------



## twreck12 (Mar 2, 2010)

FLYERS FAN


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 2, 2010)

twreck12- oh yea!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 2, 2010)

i see some real dank. great job stinky.  yeah i like calling you stinky, its fun.....stinky.  lol ttyl stinky...pinky. ok that was uncalled for, sorry.  Loola


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 2, 2010)

HAHAHAHA, loola, Thanks man!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 3, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> Im still going to need all the support I can get, to get through this to the end!!!!:aok:



You got it Stinky Poo. :clap:
Nize pics !


----------



## BBFan (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice job Stinkyelements!

You're looking like a professional!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 3, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> You got it Stinky Poo. :clap:



OHC- HAHA, Im loving that now.....

BBFan- I appreciate that makes me feel good, no prob. Thanks for checking out my grow.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 5, 2010)

So im getting a little nervous as this is my first grow with good results this far, cloning, etc.......
The clones look good, I decided to give them a break from the nutes and flush them today to get rid of any build up, they have been on a strict nute schedule from day one and I just felt they needed to breathe for a week I hope this was ok.
I also have been seeing spots and discoloration moving slowly on the bigger ones leafs, dont know what it is for sure, mag def. maybe, or what step to take to fix it yet.....
Also anyone have suggestions on how much air is too much I think my oscillating fan may be drying out the leafs but its the only way to keep temps at 80 so I have it fairly close but always have? I have it sitting a little below canopy level but it seems to make the leafs stay in awkward positions after it blows by them and i think its drying them out.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 5, 2010)

I am also a total newb when it comes to looking at trichs through the magnifying glass, because one clone, the first, is further along in flower than the others and Im trying to use it as my test plant to get a feel for when to harvest but Im a little unsure. Its the one in my first set of pics in this thread. I even took a test sample and quick dried it yesterday and got a nice high from 2 hits but I feel like it needs to bulk up more, but I dont want to miss that window. I read that when 10% of the trichs are amber, or brownish is when you have a window to harvest and im just not sure.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 5, 2010)

I think THG or some one said you cannot tell by the pistons and only look at the trichs. they should be 10% amber.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 5, 2010)

Jericho said:
			
		

> I think THG or some one said you cannot tell by the pistons and only look at the trichs. they should be 10% amber.



Thanks, I didnt think so, I thought it was just trichs also, but Im not experienced in looking at them and being able to tell so Im a little uncomfortable. Trying to look for other signs.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 5, 2010)

check this out. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609

should help you


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 5, 2010)

Jericho- Thanks that link definitely helps a bit......

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions for post #26


----------



## BBFan (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Stinkyelements!

Looking good!  Maybe a slight ph issue- you checking it?  What you feeding them?

As far as the fans, I wouldn't worry- don't let those temps get any higher than 80 unless you're supplementing your co2.

I'd say you've got a ways to go yet, so don't panic- you're doing great.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Stinky - I can't help but - if you will post it in the sick plant section you might get more traffic and more help......
OHC


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 5, 2010)

BBFan- I do check ph, usually around 6.5, but runoff was way low last time I checked so that may very well be the cause. And my reason for doing a slight flush, hopefully that helps. It is hard to keep temps at 80 even with 3 fans. 
And yea Im sure I have some time to go before getting too concerned with that yet. Thanks again!!!!!!

OHC- Your input is always appreciated, you are a big help


----------



## Irish (Mar 5, 2010)

post #26, 3rd pic. you see that yellowing on the edges of the leave? well, as BB states, your good, but need to get a grip on the ph. besides that, looks good stinkyelements...


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 5, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> post #26, 3rd pic. you see that yellowing on the edges of the leave? well, as BB states, your good, but need to get a grip on the ph. besides that, looks good stinkyelements...



Awesome to have your advice and for checking out my grow, will be trying to get that straightened out.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey man...don't pay any attention to the pistils...you want to watch the trichs...pistils can cahnge for a variety of reasons.  There are some theories that say when 75% of the pistils have changed they are ready...but I find that not to always be true...the only real way to tell is through the trichs turning cloudy and amber.

Also I wouldn't sweat those couple spots on the fans...they get beat up through the process, as long as your pH is dialed in and the growth is still happening then I wouldn't sweat a couple spots, especially on old fans!

Looking good man!


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 5, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 6, 2010)

LegalizeFreedom- Thanks for checking in dude, I was sure it was all about the trichs!! That was definitely a typo on my part, that is what I meant, its just hard for me to tell but then again Im not sure of the magnification Im using. Maybe its time to look into that more.
I needed that confidence boost about everything else though always appreciated thanks bro.

jman- Glad to see you stop in.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, overall I was wondering with clones, after they root and then start 12/12 is the flowering period going to take longer for them than from seed. Im sure the crop wont be so big, but what am i looking at generally for the flowering process with them?


----------



## zem (Mar 7, 2010)

the flowering period will be the same from seed or clone, it depends on strains...


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 10, 2010)

5 weeks- not too much, my camera sucks, i'll try to get some nice clone shots, the main stem buds are the size of my forearm


----------



## BBFan (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good Mr. Stinky!

I'm betting they're starting to stink real good!  Triching up nice, but you may have a bit of a wait on your hands.

Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 10, 2010)

BBFan- Yea they are starting to stink a lot more. Look beautiful too. :hubba:
 I also have a feeling I have a ways to go, makes me nervous, many fans dont look too good.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

Your fans don't look bad to me!  I think you'll be fine....and those girls are lookin good, nice job!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 11, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> BBFan- Yea they are starting to stink a lot more. Look beautiful too. :hubba:
> I also have a feeling I have a ways to go, makes me nervous, many fans dont look too good.


 
Nice!

Do you have concerns over odor issues?  If you can't do a carbon scrubber, there are some pretty good tricks over in the DIY section for odor concealment.  I made one for myself (an odor neutralizer- there's a sticky on it)- worked well for me but my situation is probably a little more lax than most.  Real easy to make and I think I spent about $25.00 on the parts, including the fan.

Good luck to you and happy growing!


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 11, 2010)

So i said i would get some clone shots here they are!


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes BBFan getting a little concerned, I was considering getting an ion generator or air puifier with carbon filters but its like almost 200$ and work is slow, i would like to check that out though sounds managable thanks dude!!!

Happy growing to you bro


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 11, 2010)

New pics are up!!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought I smelled something  :giggle: 
Lovely group of ladies there stinky  

Let's just have a sit-in and stare for a bit :watchplant: ...... 
here, hold this.....
:48:


----------



## todoobie (Mar 12, 2010)

:hubba: may i sit next to ya OHC


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 12, 2010)

OHC- Haha, Thanks for sharing some of that green mojo,:watchplant:=:smoke1:
 much needed.......

todoobie- Thanks for pulling up a chair, heres to you also.......:joint4:


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 12, 2010)

Buds are looking very good man.  You will have a nice stash soon.  By next round you'll have a good grip on the soil your using, your nutes, and the flushing.  Very nice stash though.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 12, 2010)

Dude!  Chicks must dig you.  You got skillz!


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking real good stinkmeister....I like what I am seeing...


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 12, 2010)

erwinsweeney- thanks for checking out my grow and your advice,
hmmmm yea I hope to get a nice stash from it, that would be great......

BBFan- Hahahahaha yeaaa, thats funny. Thanks for the kind words dude...lol

Hamster- WOW! Glad to see you stop on through bro, its thanks to you guys I got this far!!! Good to see you checkin things out man


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmm..well I'm looking for these leaf problems that you asked me to, and I'm not seeing anything to be overly concerned with.  Unless you have pics somewhere else.  Did you get cal-mag, or a good micro nutrient like I suggested last time we discused this?  Or are you still only using epsoms?  Epsoms IMO are fine if you are haveing a mag def, but sometimes several micro nute def can take place at once, or look very similar to each other.  Like I said I really don't see anyhting that I would be too concerned with this far into flowering, but if you are worried about it a good feeding of micro's will not hurt.  Let me know if I'm missing something...or need to look at some other pics, I have not been on here lately like I used to be, so you may have to hit me up with a PM again...


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 13, 2010)

LF- Thanks for coming through for me, I do have other pics in the sick plant section titled '5 weeks flower fans look bad'. I have heard from a few other people like you said some strains are just that way in flower, you will see if you check out that thread. I was using epsoms but I know they are only a temp fix so i have taken your advise with the cal-mag but not used it yet, without proper diagnosis and knowing when to use it, it wasnt such a concern yet. But you are pretty much right on with everything, maybe check out that thread i mentioned and see if that changes your opinion. Your support throughout this is incredible good looking out dude.


----------



## zem (Mar 13, 2010)

IMO thats a very neat grow man  plants lookin nice, only thing i noticed is that some surfaces are not white? like the table next to them, or is it just where they were placed for pics? otherwise it's a nice grow


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea Zem they came out for a little breath so I could clean out the closet and get pics, you might see my cabinet in the closet in other pics, its all white lol, thanks though. And thanks for the kind words too man it gives me some motivation


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 17, 2010)

6 1/2 wks trying to be patient haha......


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 18, 2010)

New pics up. Any suggestions on when to flush, Im thinking she will go 8wks but im not too sure, and new at looking at trichs, look mostly cloudy from what I can tell................considering flushing today


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 18, 2010)

You got a nice plant going there! I usually start the flush when i first see amber, then it's about 12 days from harvest. When to harvest is a matter of taste - as long as you stay in the harvest window. Some like it cloudy, most go for cloudy with some amber, some for very amber. I harvest when 10-20% of the thrichs are amber and i think that's what most people do. 

Maybe i missed it, but what strain is she?

Keep it green!


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea i would like to go 10% amber Im just new with looking at trichs and dont want to miss the window or not be in it at all haha. But she is a cali OG kush, and from what I see with trichs they are almost all looking cloudy, again I thought I may have seen a few amber but Im not too great with this as I said. Thanks for the compliment and coming through!!!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 18, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> 6 1/2 wks trying to be patient haha......


 
Oh, now is indeed the most difficult time of growing.  Looking good Mr. Elements.


----------



## v35b (Mar 18, 2010)

Stinky, you and I are about the same place in the grow...PM me and i will send you some high resolution pics of my grow. I have a 30x mag,but I get my best look by uesing my canon digital..


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 18, 2010)

BBFan- yea its been fun, thanks

v35b- Thanks for sharing the pics......

I feel like she could go a cpl more weeks or could be ready in a week, I dont know haha!!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be honest with ya bro...if the trichs are truly all cloudy with pretty much no clears then you cld harvest at any time now and you will still hve some dank smoke.  If you hve not seen it sub has a thread on trichs called amber alert...just from reading it I realized i hve been harvesting way too late for my tastes...  If you hve it in ya i wld hold out for 1 more week...


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 18, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I will be honest with ya bro...if the trichs are truly all cloudy with pretty much no clears then you cld harvest at any time now and you will still hve some dank smoke.  If you hve not seen it sub has a thread on trichs called amber alert...just from reading it I realized i hve been harvesting way too late for my tastes...  If you hve it in ya i wld hold out for 1 more week...



Yea I wanted to harvest a little early but not too early, I have not seen that thread but now i will look for it. Im definitely giving it one more week, its so dank and sticky and full I cant Imagine it not being good smoke with another week. Thanks again bro.....


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is the Amber Alert thread>>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52724


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea i found it just checked it out, thanks again, your awesome hamster


----------



## high before and after (Mar 18, 2010)

Evil looking buds!!  (In a good way of course :hubba: )

Really nice colors, fireworks for the red eyes!


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 20, 2010)

So Im getting a little better at looking at these trichs and getting good shots, here is a bunch. Tell me what you think


----------



## v35b (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Stinky, Looks to me like you have some trichs turning in the last pic.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 20, 2010)

v35b said:
			
		

> Hey Stinky, Looks to me like you have some trichs turning in the last pic.



Yea I like to think so.........I dont know man hahaha


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't see the trichs well enough in those pics but the plant as a whole is looking like it is in the final stretch...pardon the use of the word stretch... She looks like she is chop ready whenever you are....congrats...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 20, 2010)

nice photos man, great looking bud, and those last couple really show it. good stuff...


----------



## twreck12 (Mar 20, 2010)

:hubba: Can I smoke with you


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 20, 2010)

Ham- Im gonna let her go another week before I chop her, I think by then she will be more where I would want to harvest, and still check on them daily.

chuckdee- Thanks dude, nice to have you check out my grow
twreck- Sure in a couple weeks :48:


----------

